# New vs Old Southbend Lathes



## Ranger (Nov 1, 2014)

Guys I am looking to purchase a southbend lathe and I was wondering if the new units built in Taiwan are as good as the older ones built in US, I can't convince myself to buy a 60 year old machine and I am not sure that the new ones are the way to go, does any one have a opinion on these newer lathes? Can anyone tell when they quit making them in the US what year that was ?

TIA Guys:whiteflag:


----------



## mainspring (Nov 3, 2014)

Ranger,

   Don't know the dates, but how good a foreign SB is compared to an old US SB depends on condition,
   and what you are planning to do with it. For light hobby use, either is OK if the ways aren't worn,
   and the spindle bearings OK. Screws and nuts for the slides are available, or makeable.
   Lead screws are also replaceable. 
    Main thing is condition, and always inspect for cracks in the bed and castings.
   I have two older SBs in my gun shop a 1956, and a 1974, for threading and chambering rifle barrels.
   Both heavy 10 Ls,and like any machine, they require periodic maintainence.
       Phil


----------



## rafe (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a 1947 SB 14 1/2  It was designed to work 3 shifts in an idustrial setting, from what i had been told! For the use It is going to get from me It should last for a long time ...have I had to do repairs ...some,the cross slide screw and nut ....It was less than $100 and Did it on itself...felts as i go plenty of the proper lubes. It come down to preference for the most part. Do you want a Vintage Harley Big Twin or a  Shi -chang 350 both pretty much do the same thing


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 3, 2014)

How much do you want to spend and what are you going to make with it? You can go from almost free for a used lathe that might last you a lifetime for what you need. Others here would prob scrap it in a heartbeat because its wore out in their eyes. Not picking on anyone just making an example. I myself like to old lathes thats why i have 5 of them. At one time i was going to spring some $$$ and buy a new 10K but didn't do it when i had the money. Now they don't interest me. Its all on what you want...Bob


----------



## mainspring (Nov 5, 2014)

Gents,

 Just sayin' -I have 2 old SB 10Ls a 1956, and a 1975, a 50's Hendey 9" , a 20" American Zip shift  1975,
and a 2013 Jet 14 x 40. Don't know about the Jet, but it works well for cutting metric barrel threads....
Just sayin. A lathe in good shape is a good lathe. Lathes wear, when they do, fix them. Or buy another one...
I fix them.
   Phil L


----------



## MarioM (Nov 7, 2014)

You might want to look to this thread in another forum

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22246&highlight=south+bend+lathe

I bought my 10K SB lathe brand new in 1987 from a US dealer in Miami........I thought it was made in USA.....but later discovered it was already built in Korea.  I do not know when they stopped building them in US and started making them in Korea...until some year....I do not know, but guess they were the last.  All these new SB lathes made in China are a new start.
My lathe is a nice machine and is looks the very same as one made in US.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 18, 2014)

The older South Bend Lathe has back gears for cutting large diameter hard metal like steel.
The new 10K by grizzly does not have back gears great for light metals. 
They both do a great job on most metals. It just how must large diameter steel you need to turn
I have 9A witch is almost the same a the old 10K lathes. I had the lot money I would get the new one even knowing the limitation of the new 10K. 

FYI if had one I fine some way to put back gear in the lathe

Dave



Ranger said:


> Guys I am looking to purchase a southbend lathe and I was wondering if the new units built in Taiwan are as good as the older ones built in US, I can't convince myself to buy a 60 year old machine and I am not sure that the new ones are the way to go, does any one have a opinion on these newer lathes? Can anyone tell when they quit making them in the US what year that was ?
> 
> TIA Guys:whiteflag:


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 19, 2014)

MarioM said:


> You might want to look to this thread in another forum
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22246&highlight=south+bend+lathe
> 
> ...



My SB 8k was made in China, but you wouldn't know it to look at it. Fit and finish is excellent on this machine. I've had to replace the fwd/rev switch as mine became intermittent after about 8 months. Griz replaced it no questions asked within a week. And like one of the posts said in that thread, this thing was dead nuts on right out of the crate. Other than leveling it I have adjusted nothing.

The new 10k is made in Taiwan.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 20, 2014)

Well thanks for all the advice and info guys, I have taken the plunge and bought a used SB Heavy 10
Model CL8187RB serial number 20389R, its a tool room 10" swing 33" between centers, probably paid too
much for it but there's not a lot of choice here, came with taper attachment, 3 jaw, 5C collett closer, 
2 face plates , micrometer carriage stop, thread dial, steady and follow rests, tailstock, collett rack,
light, and some 5C colletts, should get it next week! I would like to show you a picture but I can't upload
my quota's all used up


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 20, 2014)

When you buy a machine that will last your life time, is there really a "to much" price? It's worth what ever you will pay, and in 10yrs it will still be a good deal IMO.


----------



## martik777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Where did you find a heavy 10 in the lower mainland?  I've been looking for years, never have seen one listed.


----------



## rafe (Nov 21, 2014)

Good choice. Don't know what you paid, but you got a good one . Hopefully it is in good shape and ready to go to work. Plenty of info and parts online and it is a workhorse. The accessories are key to a good deal and can often be worth more than the lathe. Good Luck with it and do post photos ....when you can


----------

